# ship fire english channel



## aqua bat (Jul 4, 2007)

the commodore clipper is on fire heading for portsmouth from jersey 
fire broke out on the main car deck at 0300 she is now off portsmouth with the fire under control and tugs are standing by


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy she made the crossing with no loss of life aboard


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree with you there Billyboy. The safety systems onboard really did their job


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Apparently the passengers are still stuck onboard http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/10325972.stm


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

The MAIB have already started an investigation. Their site says "The ro-ro ferry was on passage from the Channel Islands to Portsmouth when a fire broke out in a road trailer parked on the vehicle deck.The fire was contained using fixed fire-fighting equipment, but the vessel suffered some loss of systems as electrical cabling had been damaged by the fire."


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

It is reported that the fire started in a refrigerated trailer and was extinguished by the ship's sprinkler system, but not before it had melted the side-curtains of other trailers parked nearby, leading to their loads spilling onto the deck. It seems that the only passenger exit (other than by lifeboat one hopes) was via the vehicle deck. The passengers were trapped on board until the fire service was certain that there was no residual fire risk and the mess was cleared away. Not an ideal situation!(EEK)


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

It is true the only way a passenger can board or exit is via the stairs or lift to the car deck and then onto a minibus to take you to the terminal. Luckily the only othe alternative was not used


----------

